# 3 hp minn kota trolling motor



## free jonboat

i have found a 3 hp minn kota trolling motor on craigs list for 70 bucks. nothing is wrong is wrong with it i just wanted to know does anybody know the thrust on this motor?


----------



## ben2go

I have one and I'd say around 50lbs of thrust.Moves my fat self and a 1027 at a pretty good pace.


----------



## catfishtn

Had one some time ago on a 12' vee. Threw a wake! Seriously! Wish I had kept it.

Joe


----------



## Bugpac

3hp is a generic rating, more like 3/4... Takes 48 volts to get 3 hp... :mrgreen:


----------



## ben2go

Correct.3HP is a model not a power rating.It confuses a lot of people.I was at first but after a few calls,I was set straight.

BTW parts are no longer available for the 3HP.I need a new armature and can not find one.I have looked for almost two years.Even tried ebay and craig's list.


----------



## jsalvia

i have this motor. anyone interested in it for parts. all parts good. the only problem is the circuit board is no good.
joe


----------



## ben2go

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362729#p362729 said:


> jsalvia » Fri Aug 08, 2014 3:51 pm[/url]"]i have this motor. anyone interested in it for parts. all parts good. the only problem is the circuit board is no good.
> joe



Is the motor and brushes still good?What are you wanting for it?Can you post pics.These motors are not popular anymore because of their high power consumption.


----------



## NautiBuoys

I have one; works great. MK told me its approx a 50lb thrust motor.


----------



## Truckie Oz

Hi there ben2go,
Is it a Bow Mount, if so, then what is available as parts from that Trolling Motor.


----------



## ben2go

Truckie Oz said:


> Hi there ben2go,
> Is it a Bow Mount, if so, then what is available as parts from that Trolling Motor.


Mine was a transom mount.I couldn't find the parts to repair mine, so I scrapped it a couple years ago.I needed a complete armature and brushes.Mine was run into something solid,by the PO, and drove the armature into the brushes.Parts are almost non existent for these old TMs.


----------

